# California prosecutor says looters 'needs' should be considered when charged



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

https://www.foxnews.com/us/california-prosecutor-tells-prosecutors-to-consider-looters-needs-when-considering-charge

I know what they need alright!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

The future of this country if the Democrats gain control of all three branches of government. If this is what anyone wants then vote Democrat.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I just heard that the California passed and sent a bill to the governor decriminalizing oral and anal sex with minors less than ten years younger than the pervert. 
I would move out of there ASAP.

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> I just heard that the California passed and sent a bill to the governor decriminalizing oral and anal sex with minors less than ten years younger than the pervert.
> I would move out of there ASAP.
> 
> GW


California will be a microcosm of what the United States of America will become if the Democrats take control November 3rd. A vote for Biden is really a vote for Harris. It's my personal opinion that if Biden wins he will take one for the team and step down shortly after he's inaugurated. Turning the reins of power over to Harris.

I believe that the Democrat Party planned it that way in order to get the first female president who also claims to be black as president. I believe that they'd hoped that Harris would win in the primaries? She's fairly young and most important she claims to be black. But she came in next to last, so it's on to plan two. That is to get that avuncular loathsome swine Biden nominated knowing full well that he's not up to the task. They figured that Biden could be easily be passed off as a not too threatening moderate of which he is not. In order to appeal to those who claim to be in the middle. The middle is where elections are decided. These people have no idea where they stand, have no interest in politics and can be easily manipulated by a good sales pitch. Lenin referred to them as "useful idiots".

Everything is about race, gender and sexuality as far as the Democrat Party is concerned. They are the party of perverts, miscreants, freaks, Marxists and hypocrites. What's really troubling is that half the country votes for and supports them. What's even more troubling is that they believe that a life of dependency will improve their lot in life. When in reality they will be nothing more than modern day slaves to the hand that feeds them.

But there are rays of hope for our side as many African Americans are waking up to all of the damage that the Democrat Party has done to them by keeping them on the plantation of which they have absolute power and control. Biden's "you ain't black if you don't vote for me" comment infuriated a lot of them as there are few thinking people who wish to be owned, enslaved and taken for granted.

The Democrats need a new group of people that they can enslave and control. So they now make promises to take care of all the illegal invaders who currently reside within the United States while leaving the door open for more to come.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

*Too many rights for criminals and none for victims. The socialist society is a failed one. 
*If the left takes complete control we all will end up like California or any other leftist controlled areas. If America falls to the globalists and socialists it will be the end of freedom for all. It will take a battle to save our Constitution if anarchy and communism continues to take hold.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

You’ve got to be kidding me? Eff those looters. Come to my house and try to steal something and I’ll definately consider your needs. Whether you need ball ammo or hollow points. 

I can’t believe in this day and age any prosecutor sworn to uphold the law is making statements like that. That’s the trouble with our system...too much power in the hands of one individual who can determine whether an act is criminal or not. Ridiculous. It should be determined by a group of people, not one individual who may have a far left or right perspective on things and not what the majority of the community thinks.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

RK3369 said:


> I can't believe in this day and age any prosecutor sworn to uphold the law is making statements like that.


I can believe it,,,
California has panted itself into a corner,,,
They simply can't afford what it costs to incarcerate these people.

I read an article last year that said in California,,,
Because of the court mandated high standards of imprisonment,,,
It now costs somewhere around $115,000 per inmate per year in a state penitentiary.

looting has a mandatory sentence of one year in prison,,,
I read that just yesterday.

Prisons aren't a deterrent anymore,,,
They are merely a summer camp for criminals.

Of course this isn't the only reason for that maddening statement,,,
But it is a factor that prosecutors take into account every case.

<rant>

I am almost ready to go back to public flogging,,,
Or I might be if I could trust any judge with that kind of power.

Civilian prisons should be run like Military Prisons,,,
Hard labor each and every day.

It's supposed to be *punishment* for crying out loud,,,
Not a dang paid vacation.

</rant>

Aarond

.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I realize that’s also why New York put through the removal of cash bail. They don’t want to pay for jails to house all these idiots. I say we just have the sheriff take them out behind the jail and put one behind their ear after sentencing and be done with it.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Since I am retired and on a fixed income, I guess it would be alright if I need a little more money it would be fine if I go and rob a store and it's patrons.
But I am white so that wouldn't work.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

She's right. Looters HAVE needs!

The Need to be Arrested
The Need to be Charged
The Need to be Tried 
The Need to be Convicted
The Need to make Restitution
The Need to Serve Time.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes of course, needs. Eight boxes of stolen shoes, liquor bottles carried in every pocket and more in the arms, a whole rack of designer clothes. These are NEEDS.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Saw one black female a while back on the news in Portland. She was leaving a store with a lamp under each arm.


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

paratrooper said:


> Saw one black female a while back on the news in Portland. She was leaving a store with a lamp under each arm.


she needed the 2 lamps, cuz she had no electricity.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

This had nothing to do with the rioting and/or looting, but it's fun to watch. Take note of how the cowboy removes his glasses before taking action.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

ammodotcom said:


> Totally reminded me of Teddy Roosevelt in that moment.


That's funny. Teddy is one of my favorite Presidents. I own a real nice Winchester '94 built in 1908 when Teddy was still President.

GW


----------

